# What happened to Kaohsiung 85 Sky Tower, Taiwan?



## Roger____ (Oct 5, 2015)

This is the scariest building to visit. hno: Because you press an elevator button, and some floors are completely dark because they're not occupied and no one care to shut them down properly.

I was there last month (Sept 2015), and before that, in 2001. What happen to this building in last 14 years? hno: Is it 90% empty right now?

*Floor directory in 2001:*
77-79 Palace Club
76 Sexy Disco Bar
75 Steak House Restaurant
74 Observatory
46-70 Hotel Guest Rooms
38-45 Ballrooms & Hotel Facilities
13-35 Offices / Business Suites / Condos
12 Nikko Plaza
8-11 Magical Carnival Indoor Amusement Park
1-7 Chien Tai Dept Store
B2 Food Court

*Floor Directory in Sept 2015:*
77-79 Palace Club
74 Observatory
46-70 Hotel Guest Rooms
38-45 Ballrooms & Hotel Facilities [half of them are dark]
1 Jewelry Store

75F steak house restaurant is shut down. The door is not locked however, inside is completely dark. 76F "Sexy Disco Bar" is closed. On 75F there is wooden door blocking the staircase to 76F, but you can peek through a crack and see the stairs covered with thick dust.

74F observatory is almost empty in spite of cheap (150 NTD) admissions fee.

The giant atrium from 45 to 85F, they install curtains and tinting around the glass so it's much harder to see into the atrium. Probably to hide how many floors are not occupied.

The hotel was very empty and half of ballroom floors are completely dark. 38F restaurant floor was also completely dark. hno:

I didn't see any mention of condos or office in floor directory (13-35F in 2001), are they still open?

Looks like Magical Carnival (8-11F in 2001), the Dept Store (1-7F in 2001) and under ground food court have been shut down, the only thing that remains is jewelry store on 1st floor and the dept store atrium is completely dark.

*What happened to this building? It's like Empty State Building in 1930s or worse?*


----------



## Nexus7 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Roger,

I was in Kaohsiung in 2002 and stayed in this hotel for a week and it was all ok, I guess this is because the hotel was opened in the 97. Yesterday the 27th of February 2016 I went there again to check the top deck at the 75th floor since I never did it before. The place was empty and felt very weird. The Basement of the hotel was shut down but I didn't try to check anything else but I felt super weird about the hotel so that make me come online and check more about it and fund your comment. Man i have to say that place gave me goosebumps hno: and now that all you mentionned about those dark floors etc makes me want to go there to check it my self. 
Is it hard to access these floors? Can you gave me some leading on how I can check them please?
Thx


----------



## ILITS (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, spooky thread. Be careful in your exploration  the building can swallow you, and you'll get stuck there for eternity.


----------



## Roger____ (Oct 5, 2015)

Nexus7 said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I was in Kaohsiung in 2002 and stayed in this hotel for a week and it was all ok, I guess this is because the hotel was opened in the 97. Yesterday the 27th of February 2016 I went there again to check the top deck at the 75th floor since I never did it before. The place was empty and felt very weird. The Basement of the hotel was shut down but I didn't try to check anything else but I felt super weird about the hotel so that make me come online and check more about it and fund your comment. Man i have to say that place gave me goosebumps hno: and now that all you mentionned about those dark floors etc makes me want to go there to check it my self.
> Is it hard to access these floors? Can you gave me some leading on how I can check them please?
> Thx


After you exit elevators on 75 there's a door to your right. In Sept 2015 that door was unlocked, if you open it you see a dark floor where there used to be a restaurant.

On 74, in the exit corridor from the observation deck there is an unlocked door leading to a dark section of the floor that may have used to be an office or broadcast unit. I opened it but did not enter. Notice how the observation deck is not 360 degrees, there is about 1/3rd of the floor that was used for some other purpose. In Sept 2015 the door to the main exit stair was also unlocked.

If you enter the hotel from Level 39 you can take the elevator directly to floors 45 and 38 which are dark.

If I didn't care about risk of getting arrested for trespassing (although there wasn't any staff up there), I would take the stairs up to 80-85, I'm curious what's up there. No elevators stop on those floors according to the official diagrams. The building is marketed as 85 floors but according to the diagrams, they seem to count 83 (the pyramid shape at the top) as 3 floors


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

Is it haunted?


----------



## tagorester (May 18, 2015)

How is its economy? Was in Taiwan for a week holidaying and found that most of the shops are closed. Food however remains fantastic. Construction a bit lagging behind tourism.


----------

